

Microsoft's Plot to Kill Google - brentb
http://clusterstock.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/microsofts-other-strategy-rise-rivals-costs

======
josefresco
Better with the original headline: Microsoft's Other Strategy: Raise Google's
Costs

Not much substance to this article, just one small snippet of information
about how MS inflicted damage to themselves in order to hurt Google.

